
Philadelphia didn't cancel parade during 1918 pandemic. Results were devastating - ajaviaad
https://edition.cnn.com/2020/03/15/us/philadelphia-1918-spanish-flu-trnd/index.html
======
milkytron
[https://www.politico.com/news/magazine/2020/03/17/spanish-
fl...](https://www.politico.com/news/magazine/2020/03/17/spanish-flu-lessons-
coronavirus-133888)

This article goes into more detail, and describes how some of the political
corruption in the city resulted in the Spanish Flu having a greater impact.

------
rurban
Compare to spring break in Florida going on right now. And look at the numbers
of seniors living there.

